# App to Send/Receive Current TiVo Menu Text?



## strav24 (Jul 25, 2006)

I want to recreate the TiVo menu on a touchpanel of a home automation system. To do this, I need an application that sends TCP information about what menu options are currently displayed on the screen. It also would receive TCP information telling it the index of the menu option to press on the screen.

Is there anything like this?


----------



## strav24 (Jul 25, 2006)

More specifically, I want to control the Music player on the TiVo without having the TV on or even being in the same room as the TV. This would be similar to Windows Media Center which lets you retrieve info and starting playing music via a 3rd party app coded using their SDK.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

That's not possible without hacking your tivo. You can however make your own media player HME application that plays music files from a remote PC (or edit one of the few already made like the one in galleon). Then you'll know what you're displaying in the menu.

David


----------

